# bully the person above you



## oh look another tomofag (Aug 6, 2018)

faggot


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 6, 2018)

This is a stupid idea for a thread, and you should feel bad.


----------



## Bad Times (Aug 6, 2018)

I agree with you and think OP is a massive faggot who posts shit threads that fucking boring cunts who are desperate to post something would do.


----------



## Tetra (Aug 6, 2018)

You're gonna have a lot more bad times in this thread, faggot.


more like UnFunFill

goteeem


----------



## Okkervils (Aug 6, 2018)

Tetraphobia said:


> You're gonna have a lot more bad times in this thread, faggot.
> 
> 
> more like UnFunFill
> ...



I don't have a problem with you and that makes me angry. I hope you get a stomach virus.


----------



## Draza (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 6, 2018)

Eat a dick.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Aug 6, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Eat a dick.


Sword Fighter Super? More like Sword Fighter Mediocre, amirite?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## oh look another tomofag (Aug 6, 2018)

faggot


----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 6, 2018)

ur gey


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 6, 2018)

oh look another tomofag said:


> faggot


no u


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 6, 2018)

Edit Ninja'd: 
Oh great, let's see you make another shredder joke bel-air fag


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 6, 2018)

Nice username.

Just kidding, I actually don’t think it’s all that nice.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 6, 2018)

What up Testicles Minimus? Ready for your Monday afternoon locker stuffing? JK Fag it's wedgie up the flagpole day.


----------



## Caesare (Aug 6, 2018)

Does your face hurt? Cuz it's killing me!


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 6, 2018)

Your movies sucked ass. You had Tor Johnson in a monster movie and you couldn't even get that right.


----------



## jewelry investor (Aug 6, 2018)

what the fuck is with this skeleton shit, you're like those goth tumblr users who post emo art to escape depression.


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 6, 2018)

"gang gang" what r u 2016 and estoopid?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 6, 2018)

more like: What what, in YOUR BUTT.


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 6, 2018)

your hovercraft is full of eels


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 6, 2018)

America can be made great again, but your low-poly face will always be a 5/10.


----------



## jewelry investor (Aug 6, 2018)

You Jew mother fucka you


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 6, 2018)

You're a good person and I hope you have a good day


----------



## Muttnik (Aug 6, 2018)

Stop being a pussy and talk shit, you coward.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Aug 6, 2018)

LOOK AT THIS DUDE

LOOK AT THE TOP OF HIS HEAD

LOOK AT HIS LIPS


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Aug 6, 2018)

Lost something in the toilet, dipshit?


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 6, 2018)

Go back to Tumblr with that autistic ass avatar and sense of humor


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 6, 2018)

Your name is perfectly accurate


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 6, 2018)

you're fat and gay


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 6, 2018)

Fucking weeaboo faggot. Touhou is for queers.


----------



## Joey Caruso (Aug 6, 2018)

Wow, skeletons and knives. What, did you get lost on the way to the creepypasta community and end up here instead?


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Aug 6, 2018)

Gingers have no souls.


----------



## Draza (Aug 6, 2018)

Gay Canadian faggot=Canadian.


----------



## Literal Rabbit (Aug 6, 2018)

You're smelly.


----------



## PT 404 (Aug 6, 2018)

You're a fucking rabbit. Enjoy being the worst domesticated animal ever, and living in your own shit and piss.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Aug 6, 2018)

Your mullet is ugly as hell; shave it off!!


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Aug 6, 2018)

Good to know the Bachelor's Degree on art worth your parents dissapointment.


----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (Aug 6, 2018)

How are you enjoying your mutilated pussy you jawa?


----------



## MG 620 (Aug 6, 2018)

You are a dead ringer for Phil.


----------



## Positron (Aug 6, 2018)

We are not BFF anymore!


----------



## wateryketchup (Aug 6, 2018)

why dont you just kys for like once faggit


----------



## 8777BB5 (Aug 6, 2018)

Fuck you you dumb whore! I hope you enjoy a good kick in the ass


----------



## Muttnik (Aug 6, 2018)

Stop fapping over lesbians. They don't want you.


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 6, 2018)

"space doggo"
I bet you did red rocket with dogs at the park alot as a kid.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 6, 2018)

Nepgear > Pururut


----------



## Tempest (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't like you


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 6, 2018)

Nobody really likes you.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 7, 2018)

Oscar Wilde was gay, Stephen Fry is gay: you=gay x 2


----------



## DisapprovingCorgi (Aug 7, 2018)

Not as gay as you! You're the gayest of the gay, you're so gay, you pee rainbows! Neener neener neener!


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 7, 2018)

Says the guy chomping on some nuts.


----------



## adorable bitch (Aug 7, 2018)

its my personal opinion that you are just not a very nice person, and I think you owe everyone in this thread an apology. meanie jerk.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Aug 7, 2018)

lol u have a vagene


----------



## Otis Boi (Aug 7, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> more like: What what, in YOUR BUTT.



Did it take you a whole 2 seconds to come up with that?Nice to know that let 13 year old autistic kids on this site.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 7, 2018)

You're so dumb you can't follow instructions.


----------



## Somar (Aug 7, 2018)

Dying your hair blue is not a shortcut to becoming a Super Saiyan God.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 7, 2018)

is not from 1996


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 7, 2018)

I bet you pick your nose when no one is looking and eat the boogies.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Aug 7, 2018)

Amine is for the homosex


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Aug 7, 2018)

So it should be right up your alley.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 7, 2018)

Your name is in a language as dead as your sense of humour


----------



## LofaSofa (Aug 7, 2018)

Your bathroom is filthy.


----------



## Autism Man (Aug 7, 2018)

I wouldn't want to sit on that couch because it's black. I only sit on a white man's couch. Has to be all white.


----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 7, 2018)

Why do you keep pretending to be alive when everyone can so easily see how dead you are on the inside?  Do you think you're fooling anyone?  You're a miserable, stupid mess of incoherent gibberish drooling about on the Internet and in the real world you're nothing but a continuous failure of painful monotony.  Day in, day out, go to work, come home, pay the bills, pay for food, pay for this, pay for that... your life will never take you anywhere but to a lonely grave... so why do you keep struggling so hard?  Why don't you just stop?  You CAN make it stop... or are you too much of a gutless fuckin coward to pull the trigger, too scared to leave the cage that's continually closing in all around you... it won't matter... eventually the bars will become tight enough to strangle the wasted life out you regardless.


----------



## oh look another tomofag (Aug 7, 2018)

i hate bugs


----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 7, 2018)

Well, I hate you


----------



## oh look another tomofag (Aug 7, 2018)

well you are a fucking nigger


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 7, 2018)

Why do you continue living? Just kill yourself.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 7, 2018)

Give me your fucking lunch money nerd


----------



## Shiversblood (Aug 7, 2018)

You have cocks slammed into your anus on a DAILY basis.


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 7, 2018)

Ooh edgy, I'm literally shivering.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 7, 2018)

no beans


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 7, 2018)

I'll stick you back in the TV, long haired nerd.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Aug 7, 2018)

You have a stupid horse face and are not very good at a few very specific things!


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice aniGAY avatar dork. Your mom pick it out for you?


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Aug 7, 2018)

CAFFEINE IS TOXIC TO BIRDS


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 7, 2018)

WEEBS ARE TOXIC TO LIFE!


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 7, 2018)

ANIME IS THE FUTURE AND THE FUTURE IS NOW. OLD. MAN.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 7, 2018)

GET OFF MY LAWN BEFORE YOU GET THE BELT!


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 7, 2018)

CAN YOU EVEN HOLD A BELT WITH YOUR ARTHRITIS??? HAHA DUSTY OL BONES FULL OF GREEN DUST


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## killmeme (Aug 7, 2018)

Wash your penis


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 7, 2018)

Wash it for me and I won't give you a swirly


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 7, 2018)

He'd have to find your millimeter Peter first.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 7, 2018)

That's a funny way of saying "smash me with your massive girthy dong, daddy!". Fukken weebspeak I swear.


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 7, 2018)

Ching chong Bing bong, your dingle ling is more like a wet noodle.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 7, 2018)

I will smash you through a car windshield. Then I'm taking your mother out for a nice seafood dinner... and never calling her again.


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 7, 2018)

OH yea??? I'll smash a cars windshield with your mom, Go out to a seafood dinner and you're not invited. Lol


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Aug 7, 2018)

I bet you don't even eat beans, much less know what they are.


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 7, 2018)

stinky sweat boy.


----------



## Chopinpiano (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 7, 2018)

No one wants to watch a video about you.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 7, 2018)

Purple hair? Is you mom Grimace?


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 7, 2018)

Y-yes but your girlfriend is a bird.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 7, 2018)

Your avatar is proof we needed to bomb Japan a fourth time.


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 7, 2018)

Does your boyfriend call you "cold grip"


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 7, 2018)

Ur peenus smell like curry probably.


----------



## DisapprovingCorgi (Aug 7, 2018)

BeanBidan said:


> Does your boyfriend call you "cold grip"


 That's what your boyfriend called you and that's why he's my boyfriend now.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 7, 2018)

Hey aren't that tard that tried way to hard to seem like a Tumblr sjw? Cause pretending to be a tard only transforms you into one


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Aug 8, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Hey aren't that tard that tried way to hard to seem like a Tumblr sjw? Cause pretending to be a tard only transforms you into one



Furries are nasty and not worth anyone's time.

(Except for @Super Collie, of course.)


----------



## oh look another tomofag (Aug 8, 2018)

jojo is lame


----------



## Buer (Aug 8, 2018)

tomo is a trash waifu


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 8, 2018)

buers are dumb demons


----------



## drtoboggan (Aug 8, 2018)

You’re a black.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 8, 2018)

Your magnum dong is fake.


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 8, 2018)

Vrakks more like blacKKKs haha


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Aug 8, 2018)

You are a substandard person and my sympathy for you is below average.


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 8, 2018)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> You are a substandard person and my sympathy for you is below average.



I don't believe I'll ask for your DIN standards.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Aug 8, 2018)

BeanBidan said:


> I don't believe I'll ask for your DIN standards.


You can't handle the DIN Standards.


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 8, 2018)

I don't want to deal with the DIN standards because frankly I don't give a honk about that heck or about your dumb face. Idiot.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Aug 8, 2018)

BeanBidan said:


> I don't want to deal with the DIN standards because frankly I don't give a honk about that heck or about your dumb face. Idiot.


Sorry, can't hear you.


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 8, 2018)

Didn't know you self insert yourself into vore pics.


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 8, 2018)

BeanBidan said:


> Didn't know you self insert yourself into vore pics.


Get back in the bin, you white anime trash


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 8, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Get back in the bin, you white anime trash



Should I make room for you? Last I checked Nazi's took the big L and losers belong in the trash.


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 8, 2018)

BeanBidan said:


> Should I make room for you? Last I checked Nazi's took the big L and losers belong in the trash.


Trust me, you don't want for me to come in that bin with you.


----------



## Agent Wet (Aug 8, 2018)

Go back to your trash can you called a room you weeb


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 8, 2018)

Agent Wet said:


> Go back to your trash can you called a room you weeb


Zomp away before I rape you, you fucking frog


----------



## Agent Wet (Aug 8, 2018)

Sorry I don't speak Nazi  anime shit


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 8, 2018)

Kermit memes died in 2016


----------



## 8777BB5 (Aug 8, 2018)

No, you're a cunt eating ass


----------



## ZeCommissar (Aug 8, 2018)

You probably jerked off to your own profile pic fag


----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 9, 2018)

That's a dumb digimon in your profile pic


----------



## Tempest (Aug 9, 2018)

not a doctor


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Aug 9, 2018)

fuckin tranny


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 9, 2018)

How hard do you suck that you can't even fire your eyebeams in the right direction? You suck harder than Cyclops in the 90s.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Aug 10, 2018)

You must be living a pretty sad life by making your bird your wife. I think it's time to stop drinking from that shitty cup and drink that bird instead.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Aug 10, 2018)

birds are gay


----------



## 8777BB5 (Aug 10, 2018)

That's not what it means when you're blinded by the light


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 10, 2018)

You want to feel my whip on that ass?


----------



## Some Random Soul (Aug 10, 2018)

Is that a Nazi tranny in your profile picture?


----------



## Overcast (Aug 10, 2018)

You’re worthless and no one will ever love you.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 10, 2018)

your hat looks bad


----------



## Some Random Soul (Aug 12, 2018)

What is that, stupid zombie anime in your profile picture?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 12, 2018)

you're not a random soul


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 12, 2018)

You are a small girl


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 12, 2018)

What are you, some kind of idiotic fucker of tiny flutists in tiny breeches?


----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 12, 2018)

That's probably the ugliest thing I've ever seen. Cool fish though.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Aug 13, 2018)

TF2 is for autistic 10 year olds.


----------



## HY 140 (Aug 13, 2018)

Kira is the worst jojo villian, like someone cool like Dio or Funny Valentine you faget, you know what you pry don't even like jojo you just only like it from meme cause you're a normie


----------



## 8777BB5 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hey! It's the shitty version of Team America World Police!


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 14, 2018)

There is literally no reason why there's hundreds of lewd art of that character, it's also very exceptional to indulge in said lewd art


----------



## Zaragoza (Aug 14, 2018)

Bend over. Now.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Aug 14, 2018)

You're stupid and ugly!


----------



## Some Random Soul (Aug 14, 2018)

Why the fuck do you embrace explosions?


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Oct 2, 2018)

I bet you voted for Trump


----------



## Draza (Oct 2, 2018)

You're a brony.


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Oct 2, 2018)

you will never remove Chechnya.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 2, 2018)

Goatfucker that worships Chupacabra!!


----------



## Tempest (Oct 2, 2018)

your avatar is blurry


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 2, 2018)

Happy birthday loser. Must suck to look in the mirror and see all those wrinkles. Don't worry though, I'm sure your mom still loves you though.

Hah, just kidding she loves me more.


----------



## Somar (Oct 2, 2018)

Is that supposed to be scary?


----------



## Meat Pickle (Oct 2, 2018)

Weeb, you will never get laid.


----------



## aFairlyOddFaggot (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice edge, hipster.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Oct 2, 2018)

Well arent you just a badass, isnt that right tough guy?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 3, 2018)

Your dick is small. Also: Spergs about rats, eww


----------



## KiwiKritter (Oct 3, 2018)

Miel67 said:


> Your dick is small. Also: Spergs about rats, eww


Fuckin weeb


----------



## Rat Speaker (Oct 3, 2018)

KiwiKritter said:


> Fuckin weeb


Lurk moar newfag.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Oct 3, 2018)

Can your flabby tiny arms do a single push up?


----------



## Rat Speaker (Oct 3, 2018)

Fuck off oldfag.


----------



## dopy (Oct 3, 2018)

im giving you a swirly as i type this

taste the flame


----------



## Tempest (Oct 3, 2018)

you're not good


----------



## Some Random Soul (Oct 3, 2018)

You fucking storm! You about killed me you little shit!


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 5, 2018)

Go to fucking bed grandpa before I push your sagging ass down the stairs like I did to that bitch grandma.


----------



## underscoredash (Oct 5, 2018)

go back to d&d faggot, you're 600 lbs wife is waiting for you to DM


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 5, 2018)

Why are you posting on a site ran by troons and pedos.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 8, 2018)

Dusty old bones! Full of green dust!!


----------



## Tempest (Oct 8, 2018)

who are you?


----------



## Applejack (Oct 9, 2018)

Bad play, worse arcade game...I also heard your butt smells like farts.


----------



## firestoopscience (Oct 11, 2018)

Applejack is worst Pony.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Oct 11, 2018)

Give me your lunch money or I'll shove you into a locker.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 11, 2018)

Your oc is so shit it makes sonichu look like a master piece


----------



## Some Random Soul (Oct 21, 2018)

The guy in your profile picture looks like he got shat out of a cow.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Oct 21, 2018)

Liberals may have TDS, but you have ASD


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Oct 22, 2018)

I wish I could go back in time to before you were born so I can fuck your mom pregnant and improve your looks a bit.


----------



## carroticecream (Oct 22, 2018)

> mundane Matt
> you
> pond scum


----------



## skiddlez (Oct 22, 2018)

carrot ice cream sounds like some awful hipster shit dessert and I bet you are a flaming homosexual who wants poz dick up the ass


----------



## QB 290 (Oct 22, 2018)

Your username is dumb, you sound like a brony and a camgirl. Also your avatar is gay and that makes you gay, you homo

Edit: fixed my typo, now your bullying is unfounded and you should kill yourself


----------



## skiddlez (Oct 22, 2018)

Alpha Loves You said:


> Also you're avatar


your are cannot english much good, also #1 kebab fan


----------



## oh look another tomofag (Oct 22, 2018)

your avi sucks


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Oct 22, 2018)

Oh look, another weeb faggot.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 22, 2018)

Man, your avatar ain't scary. Get the hell outta here!


----------



## HY 140 (Oct 22, 2018)

hang yourself live on youtube, then we can be free of waifu loving incels like you


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 22, 2018)

I hope you stub your toe and it hurts for 5 mins.


----------



## chunkygoth (Oct 22, 2018)

you got no meat on your bones!


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Oct 22, 2018)

Hit the gym, fatty!


----------



## Tempest (Oct 22, 2018)

not really pumpkin spice


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 22, 2018)

Gay tranny lol gay ur mom fat lol


----------



## Overcast (Oct 22, 2018)

You _wish _you were like the poor.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 23, 2018)

You _*wish* _that klonoa has a better fanbase beyond horny furrys


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 23, 2018)

Says the furfag with a faggy bear avatar.


----------



## Muttnik (Oct 23, 2018)

"Coldgrip" is one inch away from "Coldsteel". Nice job being edgy.


----------



## Gorgar (Oct 23, 2018)

u suck i rule


----------



## FeverGlitch (Oct 23, 2018)

"u suck"
Yeah, you definitely suck more in a day than that insult itself. Try harder, kiddo.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 23, 2018)

Dude, shut the fuck up. You're a fucking useless bird.


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Oct 23, 2018)

Why the fuck do you comment on this thread so much you autistic faggot.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 23, 2018)

'Cuz I do as I want, bitch!


----------



## Vocaloid Ruby (Oct 23, 2018)

Bet you’re still sad you can never look as cute as your avatar, huh?


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Oct 23, 2018)

Vocaloid Ruby said:


> Bet you’re still sad you can never look as cute as your avatar, huh?


Bet you'll still be to mentally deficient to make your own avatar match your username, retard.


----------



## c-no (Oct 23, 2018)

Blind idiot is fitting. You can't see shit.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Oct 26, 2018)

you stink and you're bad at video games


----------



## Tempest (Oct 26, 2018)

not a pumpkin


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 26, 2018)

You look like an unconvincing tranny


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Oct 27, 2018)

Go back to InkBunny, you cub porn-loving pedofork.


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 27, 2018)

I don't mucha bout you but I bet you're one of those self hating Asians like young nigga Elliot Rodger.


----------



## HY 140 (Oct 27, 2018)

fuck you you piece of shit error screen, scared the fuck out of me when i tried to play Digimon World


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 27, 2018)

Shut the fuck up, bowl cuts are for downies.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Oct 27, 2018)

Says the flat-chested, anorexic weeb.


----------



## Alekto (Oct 27, 2018)

I pick your pumpkin head  up and smash it on the  ground.


----------



## QB 290 (Oct 27, 2018)

Lol you just joined today you newfag, lurk moar scrub


----------



## Konover (Oct 27, 2018)

Alpha Loves You said:


> Lol you just joined today you newfag, lurk moar scrub


Fucking oldfag, shouldn’t you be sipping your monster and doing something productive, you goddamn Boomer?


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 27, 2018)

Your posts are bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Oct 27, 2018)

Nice blue waffle you have there, nigga.


----------



## admiral (Oct 28, 2018)

I've never seen you before in my life and I already intensely dislike you for arbitrary reasons.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Oct 28, 2018)

Everytime God looks down on Earth he laments the one mistake he made as the Divine Creator: you.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Oct 28, 2018)

There's a reason you weren't on King of the Hill or the reboot


----------



## HY 140 (Oct 28, 2018)

you seem like a racist cause ya got the confederate flag on


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Oct 28, 2018)

Do you want some double "eye-scream", Moe Howard? ✌


----------



## Tempest (Oct 28, 2018)

not sparkly


----------



## Nick Gars (Oct 28, 2018)

You're a big smelly willy.


----------



## Applejack (Oct 28, 2018)

Your show is gay, and only liked by stoners.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 29, 2018)

Your show destroyed our future civilization


----------



## Al Gulud (Oct 29, 2018)

Ass eating cunt your an ass eating cunt.


__


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 29, 2018)

Al Gulud said:


> Ass eating cunt your an ass eating cunt.
> 
> 
> __


*You're


----------



## gachacunt (Oct 29, 2018)

it's really hard for me to bully you when you have a paddington bear icon

but uh you suck a thousand ass cunts i guess


----------



## Nick Gars (Oct 29, 2018)

You sir, are a man.
Women do not exist in these lands.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Oct 29, 2018)

91-years-old, huh? *pushes you over* Lol, I've basically just killed you.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Oct 29, 2018)

Hello there, Diarrhea~


----------



## Teri-Teri (Nov 7, 2018)

You're going to hell. Wanna know why? 'cuz I say so.


----------



## Gutpuke (Nov 7, 2018)

Take this!


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 7, 2018)

I mean... it looks like the world already bullied you past the point of insanity.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 7, 2018)

Says the low IQ individual.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 9, 2018)

Smelly _girl_, get off the internet.


----------



## jewelry investor (Nov 9, 2018)

You should be grateful for everything you have, there is a person out there who would gladly trade your place.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Nov 11, 2018)

The only reason why you hate Jews is because you want a scape goat to blame all your minimal problems on


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 11, 2018)

You do know that your cunt and ass are going to have a really bad time, right?


----------



## The Captain (Nov 11, 2018)

SparklyFetuses said:


> You do know that your cunt and ass are going to have a really bad time, right?


Racist mansplainer!


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice eco-terrorism, Mr. Silver Surfer's gay brother.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 12, 2018)

Think you're such hot shit, only having ONE negative rating and being a member for well over a year?! NO ONE CARES


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 12, 2018)

It's not my fault that your parents decided to have buttsex, and you came from mommy guts 9 months later.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 12, 2018)

You live in the clouds because nobody wants to talk to you or be your friend


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 12, 2018)

Yet you cared enough to talk to me, you fat fag.


----------



## PorcupineTree (Nov 12, 2018)

I bet you smell like a miscarriage.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 12, 2018)

You're a self-admitted faggot


----------



## Vicsaur (Nov 12, 2018)

Your Avatar has nipple eyes


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 12, 2018)

No, YOU kiss my ass.


----------



## Vicsaur (Nov 12, 2018)

SparklyFetuses said:


> No, YOU kiss my ass.



Do you get your teeth from your beaver parents?


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 12, 2018)

Better getting buckteeth than being born with a flying ass. AND being like one.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 12, 2018)

not sparkly


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 12, 2018)

Wear a real outfit instead of that crappy bathroom curtain you bought in Goodwill.


----------



## MadDamon (Nov 12, 2018)

Well, I feels that you are butthurt because your dick is the size of a Jap dong.
Hit too close to home?


----------



## Nick Gars (Nov 12, 2018)

I bet you liked the taste of Harvy Weinstein's dick!


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 12, 2018)

Even Rick knows that "Big black dick" is nothing but a big black hoax.


----------



## drtoboggan (Nov 12, 2018)

SparklyFetuses is a black.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Nov 12, 2018)

my dick is taller and more handsome than you, disgusting midget.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 12, 2018)

"My dick is taller and handsome", more like limp and as reta.rded as you are, you nutzi weeaboo.


----------



## BBonk (Nov 26, 2018)

Big jew


----------



## MadDamon (Nov 26, 2018)

Nobody plays Team Fortress 2 in 2018 lol


----------



## BBonk (Nov 26, 2018)

your dad lesbian


----------



## Gutpuke (Nov 26, 2018)

Nay, thou!


----------



## Tempest (Nov 26, 2018)

not a doctor


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Nov 26, 2018)

Check out this freak with only 2 nipples.


----------



## AF 802 (Nov 26, 2018)

Get an avatar, fucking faggot.


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 27, 2018)

Bitch, you ain't ever gonna give some thot the D.


----------



## TheCapybara (Nov 27, 2018)

You look like an edgy twelve year old's wet dream.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 28, 2018)

Go get a nose transplant instead of having a facial butthole, you furry son of an ass.


----------



## Some Random Soul (Dec 19, 2018)

Your avatar isn't Santa you fucking idiot!


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 20, 2018)

You’re a bad president.


----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 21, 2018)

ur a gay


----------



## Tahoma (Dec 21, 2018)

your jokes aren't funny and for a new member you're easily one of the most uninteresting fucks i've ever seen on this website 

please stay a lurker


----------



## 8777BB5 (Dec 21, 2018)

Well if it isn't Ta Homo the most gayest loser on the farms. Die U Fat Fuk


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 21, 2018)

Girl, you fat.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Dec 21, 2018)

You're not the real Marx, so fuck you and every italian capitalist mall Santa that looks like you


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 22, 2018)

sparkles are gay


----------



## HY 140 (Dec 22, 2018)

anime fags like you should be cleansed from this earth


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Dec 23, 2018)

Says the asshole who has a thing on tentacle porn and shoves his own artificial tentacle "arms" up his ass.


----------



## Applejack (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm sorry I've never met a total faggot before, how am I supposed to greet you?


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Dec 24, 2018)

Are you too pussy to say "Hello, faggot", or are you just too busy fapping to pony porn that you don't even know how to greet anyone in general?


----------



## Some Random Soul (Jan 27, 2019)

Did you really have nothing better to do than flash that stupid elf as your new profile picture?


----------



## Tempest (Jan 27, 2019)

will never be a random soul


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jan 27, 2019)

You _literally _remind me of every generic ghost girl ever.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 27, 2019)

You're incredibly immature


----------



## SweetDee (Jan 27, 2019)

Guts is a terrible character.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Jan 31, 2019)

Shut up bird


----------



## Some Random Soul (Feb 6, 2019)

Whoever that chick is in your profile picture would fit perfectly in a prison cell!


----------



## SelmaHendersen (Feb 6, 2019)

Your profile picture isn't funny or interesting - sorry.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 6, 2019)

Fix yo hair!


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 26, 2019)

You've been sporting for +34 years, yet you still look like a fat italian homo.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Feb 26, 2019)

Nigga, u CHINESE


----------



## Gutpuke (Feb 26, 2019)

Nigga, u a literal nigga!


----------



## 2.D. (Feb 26, 2019)

what the hell is that thing in your avatar?


----------



## Tempest (Feb 26, 2019)

needs to wipe off the face


----------



## spoove (Feb 26, 2019)

negus be like


----------



## Beta Faggot (Feb 27, 2019)

mid tier at best


----------



## Shokaract (Feb 27, 2019)

If only that was a real gun instead of a finger gun, also, if only that was your real picture with your brains blown out instead of a shitty anime avatar.


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 27, 2019)

Man up you cunt and get a job, toys and internet forums are for faggot children.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 27, 2019)

"Man up you cunt and get a job, toys and >>internet forums<< are for faggot children. "

Yet you're in one, you hypocritical faggot child.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm sure you're not very nice. In fact you're probably a nasty person and uh not good at doing laundry! I'm sure your mother is ashamed.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 27, 2019)

So is yours for skipping AIDS-carrying KFC nuggets, fucking weeb.


----------



## Shokaract (Feb 27, 2019)

SparklyFetuses, that's an interesting user name, does it relate to the fact that what your parents wished you had been was an aborted fetus?


----------



## Jmz_33 (Feb 27, 2019)

You play with Bionicles, lol what are you fucking gay.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 27, 2019)

Your pussy doesn't look derpy enough, and you should feel bad.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 27, 2019)

You look like you're licking poo off your finger


----------



## Tempest (Feb 27, 2019)

not a real cat


----------



## FeverGlitch (Feb 27, 2019)

redheads are not real people


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 27, 2019)

Neither do nig-glitches like you.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Feb 27, 2019)

Fuck off gook.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 27, 2019)

I can only fuck on so make me, you lazy ass bitch.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Feb 27, 2019)

Keep up with that ching chong and Imma beat you to death with my ding dong.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 27, 2019)

You don't even have the tits and boobies to do that. Nice try to scare me, tho.


----------



## Gutpuke (Feb 27, 2019)

You look like what would happen if an ape fucked a beaver.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 27, 2019)

At least I don't look like what would happen if a pussy fucked a blue/green waffle.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Feb 27, 2019)

I bet you pick your nose and eat it too.


----------



## Count K. Rumulon (Feb 27, 2019)

Using a cat as your avatar in 2019? God you're pathetic!


----------



## Tempest (Feb 27, 2019)

the gun is airsoft


----------



## TowinKarz (Feb 27, 2019)

Neck yourself, cunt


----------



## Draza (Feb 27, 2019)

You'll never eat Jerry.


----------



## Shokaract (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm just here to remind you that your entire species is a disgrace to the avian world, and if there was ever a bird world war, penguins would be the first to be sent to the death camps.


----------



## Altera the Hun (Feb 27, 2019)

What is that abortion of a design?


----------



## Tempest (Feb 27, 2019)

not a scientist


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 28, 2019)

Brush your damn hair, you twat.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Feb 28, 2019)

Do you need another nuke to remind you of your place in the world?


----------



## Shibaru (Feb 28, 2019)

Nice Prius Kiddo, You could Score More Mileage from Crashing it into a tree


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Feb 28, 2019)

I'd believe you're an actual cat, only because no human could think that insult was good. I guess they don't have time to teach humor in sped classes.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 28, 2019)

Coming from someone who should shove a whole deck of cards up their ass in order to teach others humor.


----------



## Some Random Soul (May 7, 2019)

Eww, what the hell is that disgusting human bunny thing in your profile picture?


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 7, 2019)

Only try-hards use Trump as their avatar.


----------



## Pina Colada (May 7, 2019)

Pffft, you're crying because I turned you down for a prom date? Oh my gawd, fucking pathetic! Wait 'till Chad hears about this!


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 7, 2019)

You know you only use hot/stacked anime women as avatars as wish-fulfillment for real life because you can't compare, admit it!


----------



## Coldgrip (May 7, 2019)

You're a big, meanie-headed jerk-face.


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (May 7, 2019)

How many times do you attempt suicide every night?


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 7, 2019)

Avert your eyes, you walking testament to the necessity of birth control.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (May 7, 2019)

You are, without a doubt, the most useless thing in food prep.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 7, 2019)

If Jesus cares how the fuck did you end up coming to be


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (May 7, 2019)

You should learn to read, he doesn't care, he _scares_. Which answers your question I believe.


----------



## Basil II (May 7, 2019)

lmao emo heretic.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (May 7, 2019)

Bro, your people can't even figure out how to make a crown that actually fits the human head correctly. I'd chill on the shit talk.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (May 7, 2019)

The 8 of Spades said:


> Bro, your people can't even figure out how to make a crown that actually fits the human head correctly. I'd chill on the shit talk.



Jesus saves sinners, and redeems them for valuable cash prizes.

Unfortunately, he doesn't keep spades; so you're fucked.


----------



## PL 001 (May 7, 2019)

Your face looks like a pit bull's asshole, your mother was a platypus and I don't think you're the 8 of spades at all!


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 7, 2019)

You are a nice person!


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (May 7, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Your face looks like a pit bull's asshole, your mother was a platypus and I don't think you're the 8 of spades at all!



Monty Python is funny.

Pitbull assholes & those who observe them, are not.

And why do you have carnal knowledge of a platypus?
Fucking furries......


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (May 7, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> You are a nice person!



Docking with huge cocks must be why your foreskin is so rumpled.


----------



## PL 001 (May 7, 2019)

Pocket dragoon, huh? Bet you have the mini spear to go with the name.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 7, 2019)

You give wonderfully nice compliments!


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (May 7, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Pocket dragoon, huh? Bet you have the mini spear to go with the name.



Nope; but I did inherit a stallion cock.

You're also thinking of the wrong type of Dragoon.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (May 7, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> You give wonderfully nice compliments!



Damn it man, I can't bully the truth.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 7, 2019)

You can't bully, period, you toothless mongrel.


----------



## The best and greatest (May 7, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> You can't bully, period, you toothless mongrel.


Parsley ranks below soy on the "effeminate weak plant" scale. (Lower is bad.)


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (May 7, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> You can't bully, period, you toothless mongrel.



I'd rather be toothless, than suffer from vagina dentata.

Is that what the parsley is for?  You'll probably need more than a sprig, considering all the mangled rotten cock you've retained.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 7, 2019)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> I'd rather be toothless, than suffer from vagina dentata.
> 
> Is that what the parsley is for?  You'll probably need more than a sprig, considering all the mangled rotten cock you've retained.



Sure smells like sour grapes in here.  Not sure if it's you or the empty bottles of Night Train you have strewn about your couch.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (May 7, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Sure smells like sour grapes in here.  Not sure if it's you or the empty bottles of Night Train you have strewn about your couch.



Nope, that's the stank of the spilled Thunderbird you brought in.

Or is that cooking sherry?

Fucking amateurs.....


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 7, 2019)

I was going to say "I would never" but I'm sure you hear that often enough from everyone you try to bed anyway.


----------



## SweetDee (May 7, 2019)

Hm..

You don't make the plate pretty, you just get in the way!


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 7, 2019)

You tried, and that's what counts, dear.


----------



## thismanlies (May 7, 2019)

This is why you'll never raise offspring who will accomplish anything.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 7, 2019)

Really? I thought it was because I already shot them down your father's throat.


----------



## Joey Caruso (May 10, 2019)

You're like the dollar tree knockoff version of Basil


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (May 10, 2019)

everyone here is gay and autistic, but you're the gayest and most autistic


----------



## Some Random Soul (May 21, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet? How about, "Absolute Shitlet?"


----------



## Elizabeth Olsens Toes (Mar 4, 2021)

Some random soul likes to take it up the ass


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 4, 2021)

Keep watching your lame-o brainwash TV shows, ya gay loser.


----------



## Overcast (Mar 4, 2021)

Your comics stink and you have trouble with criticism.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 4, 2021)

Elizabeth Olsens Toes said:


> Some random soul likes to take it up the butt


Nice avatar, faggot.  Did your mom pick it for you?


----------



## Professional Lurker (Mar 4, 2021)

Get a load of this dumbass, he didn't bully the person directly above him!


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 4, 2021)

Fuck off back to your fagget oblivion land, Barbas.


----------



## Overly Serious (Mar 4, 2021)

Too dumb to spell "faggot" correctly.

Ironic.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 4, 2021)

Stop being so overly serious about spelling

Ironic.


----------



## Elizabeth Olsens Toes (Mar 4, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Nice avatar, faggot.  Did your mom pick it for you?


No, she’s too busy ass fucking Some random soul


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Mar 4, 2021)

Elizabeth Olsens Toes said:


> No, she’s too busy ass fucking Some random soul


Lol you have a tranny avatar.

Fucking queer.


----------



## Max Doof (Mar 4, 2021)

8 of spades? Only faggots believe in tarot readings.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Mar 7, 2021)

>Max Doof
>Not Max Power

Cringe.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 8, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> >Max Doof
> >Not Max Power
> 
> Cringe.


Lmao what an edgy skull.  Totally fucking gay skull job giving skull.


----------



## Glitched_Humanity (Mar 8, 2021)

Even a down's syndromed child would be annoyed by you.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Mar 8, 2021)

I like how everyone bullies OP since he's above everyone. That being said, suck a fat dick you old faggot nigger jew


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 8, 2021)

Poopoo head


----------



## LemonParty (Mar 8, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Poopoo head


Nice cock faggot!


----------



## Cool Dog (Mar 8, 2021)

Cutting your dick with that lawnmower wont make you a woman


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Mar 8, 2021)

You don't look cool unless faggot is some zoomer slang for "cool."


----------



## Bloody bunny (Mar 9, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> You don't look cool unless faggot is some zoomer slang for "cool."


I got 2 dollars reminded me which truck stop you're mother's glory hole is at?


----------



## Duck Duck TUUURN (Mar 10, 2021)

What, did you burn your palm masturbating, lefty?


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 10, 2021)

Just suck the duck, you fuck duck!


----------



## Bloody bunny (Mar 11, 2021)

No I got it pimp slapping you for my money honey


----------



## Wraith (Mar 11, 2021)

She was 17 years and 364 days old... and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Mar 11, 2021)

Nigga you ain't even corporeal, get outta here.


----------



## Exist0 (Mar 11, 2021)

You ain't even slack


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 12, 2021)

Fix that sped mouth, or I'll have my tranny ogres fix it for you!


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 12, 2021)

Confederates lost after only existing for like 4 shitty years and you will never get Mr Krabs krabby patty formula you perpetual loser


----------



## BarebackTop-TakeMyLoad (Mar 12, 2021)

Cat people are introverts


----------



## Wraith (Mar 12, 2021)

Your senpai wants you to get some snacks from the vending machine. ... You'll pay for it *leans in closer* right?
Remember lots of fig bars too.


----------



## Kornula (Mar 12, 2021)

You secretly date Jonathan Yaniv to help him spread his gospel


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Mar 13, 2021)

Nigger.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Mar 13, 2021)

You're probably unattractive.


----------



## Animosa (Mar 27, 2021)

If you sneeze while you're drinking you're fucked.


----------



## clinically retarded (Apr 10, 2021)

stupid bitch that thinks she's different from other girls and that describes herself as an anime girl irl when she's probably 250 lbs


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 11, 2021)

You‘re filthy weeb trash and your hentai shirt is riddled with cum stains.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 11, 2021)

Pop culture references are the lowest form of humor and its your fault every animated show or movie has one character breaking the 4th wall with them, you genie cunt


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 11, 2021)

Your taste in movies is lackluster and your personal hygiene is substandard, even on this site.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 11, 2021)

“Oh I’m so different from these other kiwis, I’m a nice person because look at my guinea pig avatar, he has a flower crown so I’m totally not the same as anime avatar fag #593”
Fuck off buddy.


----------



## Julie Newmar (Apr 11, 2021)

Where I come from “welsh cake” is a euphemism for feces


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 11, 2021)

Knowing about the Welsh lol, do you fuck sheep too?


----------



## clinically retarded (Apr 18, 2021)

you're a witchcraft satanic faggot


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 18, 2021)

Says the anime avatar.


----------



## Vingle (Apr 18, 2021)

You are going on a cocktail of medicines just not to kill yourself.


----------



## BarebackTop-TakeMyLoad (May 24, 2021)

Probably a virign.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (May 24, 2021)

Cryptojew



Vingle said:


> You are going on a cocktail of medicines just not to kill yourself.


"_Going_"
...uh yeah


----------



## Duck Duck TUUURN (May 25, 2021)

I heard Pope Negro has a micro penis. And he's gay.


----------



## AmazingEagle (Jun 3, 2021)

Why does your character have poop noodles for hair?


----------



## Michael_Jordan_Peterson (Jun 3, 2021)

AmazingEagle said:


> Why does your character have poop noodles for hair?


thats the ass you wish you had


----------



## AmazingEagle (Jun 3, 2021)

Michael_Jordan_Peterson said:


> thats the ass you wish you had


Boy, you look like a 1970s soyboy.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Jun 3, 2021)

So how long until your ass starts rotting off from all of those back alley implants?


----------



## AmazingEagle (Jun 3, 2021)

Did you steal that gas mask, jacket, and hat from a Soviet soldier's grave?


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jun 3, 2021)

AmazingEagle said:


> Did you steal that gas mask, jacket, and hat from a Soviet soldier's grave?


Those are big words from someone wearing children's underwear.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Jun 14, 2021)

How long did it take you to collect the residue from ashtrays for that pipe?


----------



## A-Z0-9 (Jun 14, 2021)

Do you even know how to reload a gas mask or are you just larping as a depressed russian in the middle of Chernobyl?


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jun 14, 2021)

>Not knowing Chernobyl is in the Ukraine

Cringe.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 14, 2021)

you look one of them tradfamily 50aboos who will never actually get a wife irl


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 15, 2021)

It's small, so it is funny to me.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jun 15, 2021)

I don't know what _your_ deal is but I'm sure it involves hentai and weird fetishes.


----------



## Aunt Marge (Jun 15, 2021)

You clearly spend way too much time on Farms, your parents will kick you out soon enough


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jun 15, 2021)

That's fine, at least I'm not known as the lady who ate hers.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 15, 2021)

You look like Big Brother, but you’ve been vaporwaved to death so you’re just another old man to me.


----------



## Aunt Marge (Jun 15, 2021)

You literally are just an old man.


----------



## Meat Target (Jun 15, 2021)

Lol, fat muggle ginger go flying


----------



## Rozzy (Jun 17, 2021)

Go jack off to your waifu, ya weeb!


----------



## FrozenRainbow11 (Jun 17, 2021)

what is this thread, lol....you look like dobby from Harry Potter (jk)


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jun 17, 2021)

OW THE EDGE​


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jun 17, 2021)

Vaporwave grids and le trad man with a pipe. Really doubling down on the internet faggot aesthetic.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jun 17, 2021)

Such a faggot zoomer that you don't know what the Church of the Subgenius is. Sad, many such cases. Begone pink!


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jun 17, 2021)

Shut it Max Spedroom before I take your mother out for a nice evening and then never call her again.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jun 17, 2021)

Your inferior understanding of calculus can only appear adequate in comparison to your even more lackluster personal hygiene.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jun 17, 2021)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Your inferior understanding of calculus can only appear adequate in comparison to your even more lackluster personal hygiene.


Now listen here, rainbow rodent. You won't have shit to say about personal hygiene after I finish shoving you back up Richard Gere's ass.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jun 19, 2021)

You've got a slick tongue, too bad it's wasted on all the pussy you don't get.


----------



## You Bastard Guy (Jun 19, 2021)

Nice black eyes! The next time he mansplains, you’d better woman-listen.


----------

